# Flying a pregnant doe?? Is it safe?



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

Any one ever done this? It's actually two doe and they are due in June. Just wondering how safe it is. Also we are in VT and would be going to ND so guessing fairly cold.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Moving any preggo Doe is risky, especially if they are late in pregnancy.
If they are 2 months along, it may be OK, if the airlines is gentle.
But, I do have to stress, that it is risky. 
They may do OK, but then again, don't know how they will be handled by the airlines or if Turbulence will be to rough because that isn't good on them.....


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks. They were supposed to be picked up this weekend but the buyer hasn't been able to get a hold of the shipper. He's not returning calls. so she's try to make other arrangements. I'm alittle worried about air shipping them.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I don't transport any goat if she is 3 months or later in pregnancy just because it can stress her out and cause problems! If I buy a pregnant doe I either get her early in pregnancy or wait till after she kids. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I don't transport any goat if she is 3 months or later in pregnancy just because it can stress her out and cause problems! If I buy a pregnant doe I either get her early in pregnancy or wait till after she kids. Good luck!


 :thumbup:


----------

